

Diaspora: New Beginning or Cautionary Tale? - blancarro
http://www.shareable.net/blog/diaspora-a-new-beginning-or-a-crowdfunding-cautionary-tale

======
PythonDeveloper
Definitely a cautionary tale.

I'm a very experienced developer, and _I think_ their steps to build are
ridiculous. They chose Ruby for it's coolness, and great, you can write a blog
in 20 lines of code, but Ruby requires a build process and to build Diaspora
takes the equivalent of 5000 lines of code, and ultimately it still doesn't
run properly.

Kudos to the team for what they've done. I'm one of the first users, so I'd
have preferred it worked, but it's dead.

Make it easy, not cool and complex. Make it easy to adopt and people will
adopt it.

Tent.io is definitely the right way to go.

